# DCS, Thermador, or FiveStar Range??? Help



## remogaggi (Feb 5, 2002)

I am thinking of purchasing a 30inch all gas range for my home(per my budget). I can get the DCS and Thermador 30inch all gas for about $2400 and a FiveStar 30 inch for $2000. 

Questions:
1. I do mostly Wok cooking and chinese food, both the DCS and Thermador get up to 15,000 BTU, while the FiveStar is only 14,000 BTU. Will the 1000 BTU difference really matter??? 

2. Comments on the quality of these three brands will be greatly appreciated.

3. The DCS and Thermador have an infrared broiler, while the FiveStar is a gas burner. Will this make a big difference when broiling meats???

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

RemoGaggi,

I'm sure you will receive a lot of comments on this topic. All the top brands are good but, I'm mainly familiar with the Thermador range and preferred it over the Viking for its self-contained burner feature as well as the star-shaped flame feature. This allowed more even surface of flame. If either model has a low-flame feature I would opt for it. It's perfect for simmering at a very low flame. I actually ended up purchasing a Wolf range since I found one on sale locally and it's awesome. You'll need an overhead vent, not just a blower, with either model due to the high level of BTUs so this feature may sway you one way. Check out if there are differences in quality of the racks in the oven and size of the oven. I think Thermador makes a special ring for wok cooking, too. The only thing I know about the broiler is that you'd want to choose one that gives even surface flame. Good luck.


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

RemoGaggi,

I'm sure you will receive a lot of comments on this topic. All the top brands are good but, I'm mainly familiar with the Thermador range and preferred it over the Viking for its self-contained burner feature as well as the star-shaped flame feature. This allowed more even surface of flame. If either model has a low-flame feature I would opt for it. It's perfect for simmering at a very low flame. I actually ended up purchasing a Wolf range since I found one on sale locally and it's awesome. You'll need an overhead vent, not just a blower, with either model due to the high level of BTUs so this feature may sway you one way. Check out if there are differences in quality of the racks in the oven and size of the oven. I think Thermador makes a special ring for wok cooking, too. The only thing I know about the broiler is that you'd want to choose one that gives even surface flame. Good luck.


----------

